
The Basics of Loop Vehicle Detection [pdf] - canistr
http://www.marshproducts.com/pdf/Inductive%20Loop%20Write%20up.pdf
======
11thEarlOfMar
It's obvious, but not addressed in the pdf: What about motorcycles and
bicycles?

Based on the effect that smaller vehicles have higher frequency increases,
would we see a bicycle as the highest? Also, if I am a cyclist and I want to
trigger a left turn arrow, for example, should I pay attention to where in the
loop I stop to wait?

